# Flat Bottom or V-Hull Jon Boat?



## Mossy0ak270 (May 4, 2005)

Hey guys I'm thinking about getting a jon boat here soon. I was told to get a flat bottom cause of stability and all over the v-hull. Is this true? I also was wondering 12' or 14' which one do yall prefer? I'm getting into fishing the smaller lakes and need to get me one. My small water boat now is a 76 Venture bass boat with a weak transom, so I have a 9.9 motor on it. Yall should see it   It works, but I really want a jon boat. I'm not familiar with them much so if anyone can answer these ?'s I'd appreciate it


----------



## huntnnut (May 4, 2005)

A flat bottom is the way to go IMO for a small john boat because as you stated they are more stable i.e. less rocking.  V-hulls ride smoother and cut the water better than flat bottoms though on small bodies of water where you're not going to be going fast or have a lot of big waves flat bottoms are probably your best bet.  With any of them the wider the boat i.e. beam the better off you will be also.

Hope that helps some.

Good luck!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (May 4, 2005)

I appreciate it!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (May 4, 2005)

Guess I'm gonna have to break the bank and go buy me one soon!


----------



## huntnnut (May 4, 2005)

You might as well join the crowd... 

The only problem I'm having now is finding the time to go...


----------



## Jorge (May 4, 2005)

Mossy0ak270 said:
			
		

> ...I also was wondering 12' or 14' which one do yall prefer?...


I prefer a 14' jon boat. I bought a 12' jon boat when I was a kid and used it exactly one time. It was not stable at all. I sold it immediately and bought a 14'.


----------



## 1fishinfool (May 5, 2005)

If you get a flat bottom jon boat with a 9.9 in crowded water (like most 9.9 lakes) the hull slap is going to beat you to death.


----------



## BowArrow (May 5, 2005)

Get the 14' flat bottom aluminum boat. The 12' is not as stable plus with two people casting you are too close to each other to be safe.

I have a 14' with a 9.9 electric start Johnson and a Johnson foot controlled electric motor. I cut 5" off of the electric motor shaft to lower the motor shaft and make casting under bushes easier. I took the front seat out and replaced it with a pedestal seat. I have the remote controls up front and steer the boat with a cable and pulley system foot pedals. I floored the bottom and sides and covered with carpet. I also mounted a headlight up front for night fishing. I have rod holders mounted on each side. I sanded the old paint off and painted with four coats of gloss black.

Try to buy a boat made of .064 thick aluminum or thicker. Most are made with .050 thickness and are a little flimsey.


----------



## rayjay (May 5, 2005)

The Vee hulls roll a lot more and the front seat is just about useless because of the rounded bottom and pointy bow.  I used to have a 12' Sears plastic double walled boat that was pretty cool. The hull was more like a tri-hull like a lot of the older bass boats { my Vision }. Very stable. I had a super nice 9.8 Merc on it.  

Sold it to ex-Braves pitcher and Dekalb [ I think ]sherriff Pat Jarvis 

Gwinnett Marine has some Princecraft jons that look to be pretty well made.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 5, 2005)

Im like some of the other guys I have a 14 foot aluminum V bottom that I really like it is about 4  ft wide and very stable about 2 ft deep But I do not like the front I custom fit a peice of plywood up there but the space underneath is useless. If I were in the market I would buy the flatbottom


----------



## Sea Fox (May 5, 2005)

I have a 15'x 48"bottom tracker grizzly that bass pro carries and its a semi-v and so far I really like the way it rides and fishes. There are alot brands that offer the semi-v,s and its worth looking at. I have a 15hp 4-stroke on it but would like to upgrade to a 25. Good luck and look at as many brands as possible before buying. Also a livewell is an option that could come in handy.


----------



## Loafy (May 5, 2005)

I think the 1436s are about perfect for one or two people with a 9.9 horse.
Mine is a G3 brand and it seems very well made.

I have a friend with a 1236 and it is just to small for more than one person but he loves it for the rivers.

Any longer and I could not turn around in the back of some of the creeks I get in.

These are flat bottom boats by the way. The 14' in 1436 is the length and the 36" is the width of the floor.

1432s are lighter and will run faster but are a lot more tippy.


----------



## BIGGUS (May 5, 2005)

*Riverhawk*

I've got the B-52 from riverhawk. It's not really a johnboat but it's VERY stable. It's 15' long x 5' wide and I've not been in a small boat that is nearly as stable. It'll take up to a 15 H.P. I've got bass seats mounted to the benches on 6 in. pedestals and for small water fishing it is comfortable for all day, either sitting or standing. Most of the johnboats I've been in standing was a balancing act. I'm not a little guy and I can walk around in my Riverhawk. The best part is that while I've had it about four years, I only paid $1500 for it new with a galvinized trailer!


----------



## jason308 (May 5, 2005)

Just my 2 cents worth: The flat bottom will be more stable and for small water will be fine (as others have posted). I have a 16 foot all welded jon and I run ANYTHING in it. In big water, when it gets rough, you will get a lot of spray and it will bounce on the rough water but is 5 times more stable than a Vhull. Also, if I were in the market and on a budget (which I always am!!), I would shop around and try to find an all welded boat (there are plenty of good used ones out there). The reason being is they will not leak (unless the aluminum gets a hole in it). I fished out of a riveted 14 footer for years and by the time I got rid of it, it would take on an inch of water in a couple of hours fishing, the rivets ARE going to leak at some point. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (May 6, 2005)

Thanks guys yall have been a big help and I sure appreciate it!


----------



## little rascal (May 7, 2005)

*from gwf*

GA_greenheads 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20:47:29 Thu
Apr 14 2005
Offline
7 posts
New member 
Reply  Boats for sale  InteractReplyQuoteReport To ModLast PostsIgnore UserGlobal IgnoreWhisper 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12 foot fiberglass Sears Gamefisher boat and trailer, 1979 15hp Johnson runs great, 6 gallon gas tank, new paint job, $1200 obo

12 foot aluminum jonboat, new transom, sturdy but light enough for one man to load in truckbed, needs paint, $300 obo

Both boats are in Augusta, GA.

706-513-0708
bushman72@hotmail.com 



GA_greenheads 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01:37:24 Sun
May 1 2005
Offline
7 posts
New member 
Reply  Re: Boats for sale  InteractReplyQuoteReport To ModLast PostsIgnore UserGlobal IgnoreWhisper 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've sold the the fiberlglass boat and trailer. Still have the outboard and the jonboat. 
Asking $500 for the outboard and $300 for the jonboat. It is a 1979 15 hp Johnson, short shaft. Comes with a 6 gallon tank and a new bulb and hose.
Contact me for pictures.


----------

